

Ask HN: To kill or not to kill an Adsense account - maguay

I've got an Adsense account with a modest amount of money in it from when my site was using Adsense.  Now my site is part of the Yoggrt network, so I'm not using Adsense on any part of my site, and I don't have any plans to use it in the near future on any other sites.  Unfortunately, my Adsense account doesn't have enough to cash out (&#60;$100), but I can get the money out if I close the account.<p>What would you do in this situation?  Would you close the account to get the money out, or just leave the account open in case I want to run Adsense again? If I close the account, does anyone know if you can get a new Adsense account in the future?
======
endlessvoid94
I had this thought 2 years ago with a blog that had very little traffic. Over
the course of a year I probably made $5, obviously far below the $100 payout
limit.

I kept it open and now that I DO have a site that makes money, I eventually
got that money from Google.

In other words: keep the account open if you care about what happens to the
money advertisers pay google?

------
RobGR
I doubt an Adsense account has much value by it's age. I would close it.
Another option would be to run it on some site, or rotate it on your current
one, until it breaks $100, then cash it out and stop using it.

------
maguay
Here's one idea: Does anyone know if you can directly fund an Adsense campaign
from money in an Adsense account? If so, I could save it for an ad promotion
for future products, and keep the account for now...

------
petervandijck
Just let it sit there. There's no reason to close it that I can think of.

